# Have you ever just stopped enjoying cooking?



## debbie in seattle (Feb 10, 2016)

I've hit the 'I don't enjoy cooking' phase of my life.    I've always enjoyed cooking in the past, always done experiments, am actually a good cook (so everyone says), but lately, it just seems like a chore for me, not a pleasure, something I enjoy doing.   Just wondering if it's me or if others have felt this way.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 10, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> I've hit the 'I don't enjoy cooking' phase of my life.    I've always enjoyed cooking in the past, always done experiments, am actually a good cook (so everyone says), but lately, it just seems like a chore for me, not a pleasure, something I enjoy doing.   Just wondering if it's me or if others have felt this way.



I only enjoy cooking sometimes now...but I still cook pretty often because of my husband. If there was just me, I would cook only when I absolutely felt like it. I'm not as interested in eating like I used to be either.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 10, 2016)

A few years back when I had 3 jobs a day,ii rreally got sick of cooking ,which is a shame because I used to love baking and cooking.

Even though I have one job now,the love never came back. A million recipes and I still can't figure out what to cook every day.


----------



## jujube (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't enjoy cooking.  I do it and I do it pretty well, but it's not my choice of activities.  Every day, the Spousal Equivalent asks, "well, what are we having for dinner" and I just want to go back to bed and pull the covers over my head.   Which is funny, as I LOVE to eat.....    My idea of heaven is one of these days living in an apartment in a senior living facility and toddling downstairs every evening to have supper served to me.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 10, 2016)

Not yet....  I love my own cooking and enjoy eating...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 10, 2016)

Jujube, you need me to cook for you!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2016)

What is this "cooking" thing you all speak of?


----------



## AprilT (Feb 10, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> What is this "cooking" thing you all speak of?
> 
> View attachment 26727



Oh Phil if you only knew, how much that has a time or two resembled some of my dinners as I so hate to cook these days.  I've said it before, if it weren't so unhealthy, I would just exist on saltines and tea, with some of those Austin peanut butter crackers thrown in now and again.   

Now mostly I'll throw some shrimp in a pan, cook some greens of sorts, kale, broccoli, or a burger patties and zucchini, or sirloin tips and a veggie any thing quick to cook.  Sometimes I'll cook some brown rice mix it up with these and of course I add other things like peppers and onions.  Some fruit, love mandarin oranges.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Oh Phil if you only knew, how much that has a time or two resembled some of my dinners as I so hate to cook these days.  I've said it before, if it weren't so unhealthy, I would just exist on saltines and tea, with some of those Austin peanut butter crackers thrown in now and again.
> 
> Now mostly I'll throw some shrimp in a pan, cook some greens of sorts, kale, broccoli, or a burger patties and zucchini, or sirloin tips and a veggie any thing quick to cook.  Sometimes I'll cook some brown rice mix it up with these and of course I add other things like peppers and onions.  Some fruit, love mandarin oranges.



Oh, mandarin oranges - another food I could exist upon!

Other than the crackers - pizza. Home-made hamburgers. That's really about it. Once in a while a package of frozen pierogies. Very few veggies.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't usually cook in the traditional sense anymore, maybe heat up soup, steam some veggies, etc, pan fry a veggie burger or rice in my rice maker, boil up some noodles.  If I do get the urge to do some big time cooking or baking I make something I really like and there will be leftovers to give away and freeze - like lasagna, or pies usually for a special occasion.


----------



## jujube (Feb 10, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Jujube, you need me to cook for you!



OK, kitchen has been tidied up.  When does your flight get in?  I'll meet you at the gate.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 10, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I don't usually cook in the traditional sense anymore, maybe heat up soup, steam some veggies, etc, pan fry a veggie burger or rice in my rice maker, boil up some noodles.  If I do get the urge to do some big time cooking or baking I make something I really like and there will be leftovers to give away and freeze - like lasagna, or pies usually for a special occasion.



OMG!  Did you say LASAGNA!!!!!!.  One of my favs just not good for me, but ever so often, I will make a nice pan of Ziti and have it for days on end.  Easier than bothering with layering and I make mine with same ingredients I put into my lasagna.  I made a huge pan a few months ago when my friends came for a visit from out of town, from NJ and other areas of my present state.  They barely left me any and I made a whole lot.  But was kind of glad there wasn't too much left over, I knew I shouldn't be eating it so much, but, yum.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 10, 2016)

A lasagna every 3-4 months doesn't seem to do me much damage, I find it pretty easy to do, get the stuff ready ahead of time, grate the mozzarella the day before and use frozen spinach mixed with ricotta for one layer.  A cinch. I have to share it of course, and save some for the next day or two.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 10, 2016)

Cookie said:


> A lasagna every 3-4 months doesn't seem to do me much damage, I find it pretty easy to do, get the stuff ready ahead of time, grate the mozzarella the day before and use frozen spinach mixed with ricotta for one layer.  A cinch. I have to share it of course, and save some for the next day or two.



True and since it's been a few months, maybe next month I'll make up a nice pan of Ziti, too lazy for the lasagna, like I said hate to cook, so no patience for layering.  Oh btw, I did plan to make a lasagna this week using eggplant, I just have to remember to precook the eggplant this time around, one time I didn't and that was a disaster I ended up throwing the whole thing out.  But next month for sure I'll make it with pasta, nothing is as good as having pasta in it to me.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 10, 2016)

Eggplant lasagna sounds delicious - and easy.  I roasted some rounds of eggplant one time and layered them on top of some pre-cooked pasta (penne?) then poured on some sauce and grated some cheese on top, baked for about 30 min and voila --- so easy and extremely yummy¡


----------



## AprilT (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey how about when you didn't cook and the food is ready.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 10, 2016)

I like cooking...in degrees..lol.  I also like going out.  My husband doesn't cook..but he cleans up.  I loved it more when I was younger and I did a GREAT deal of entertaining...specially around any holiday.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 10, 2016)

That's our process too...   I cook... even when I get home after work I still cook every night..  Hubby cleans up..


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 10, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> I've hit the 'I don't enjoy cooking' phase of my life.    I've always enjoyed cooking in the past, always done experiments, am actually a good cook (so everyone says), but lately, it just seems like a chore for me, not a pleasure, something I enjoy doing.   Just wondering if it's me or if others have felt this way.


yes. I have phases where I don't want to cook at all.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2016)

The video is strangely cute.  I liked to cook all my life and got tired if it all my life, too. Every few months I just feel like eating out or just making a nice dinner only once during the week. Then, I'm back to loving it again.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 10, 2016)

I can bake amazing things, I can microwave interesting things...otherwise I leave the cooking to whoever wants to take a turn.


----------



## jujube (Feb 10, 2016)

What I DO like to cook is soup.  I love making a big pot of soup out of whatever I can scrounge up out of the refrigerator and pantry and then eating it for days.  Unfortunately, this does not go over well with the S.E.   He wants meals.....real meals....with meat and potatoes and vegetables.   Other than soup, my favorite recipe is _reservations_.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 10, 2016)

I just made a quick no fuss no bean chili, very delicious, I subscribe to a site and the recipe came earlier this week.  Brown ground meat of choice, add some cumin, add salsa from a jar.  But after watching the video, I decided to toss a low-carb taco into the micro-wave for a 1 minute, some sharp cheddar and lettuce and it was delish.  Next time I might use mild salsa, my mouth is still reeling from the medium salsa, imagine if I had used hot.  Yikes!  I did add a little garlic, chili and onion powder, which I don't believe it needed, just a habit I have of always at least adding extra garlic to most dishes.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 10, 2016)

Helpful hint when eating spicier things...drink something milky or milk based...horchata, Thai tea, lassi...puts out the fire in a nice way.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I just made a quick no fuss no bean chili, very delicious, I subscribe to a site and the recipe came earlier this week.  Brown ground meat of choice, add some cumin, add salsa from a jar.  But after watching the video, I decided to toss a low-carb taco into the micro-wave for a 1 minute, some sharp cheddar and lettuce and it was delish.  Next time I might use mild salsa, my mouth is still reeling from the medium salsa, imagine if I had used hot.  Yikes!  I did add a little garlic, chili and onion powder, which I don't believe it needed, just a habit I have of always at least adding extra garlic to most dishes.


 Although I like to cook fresh and from scratch, I also love quickie recipes like this and this sounds pretty darn good.

 AprilT, you're my kind of gal, add a little extra garlic to everything. I mean, you want things to taste good, right?


----------



## AprilT (Feb 10, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Although I like to cook fresh and from scratch, I also love quickie recipes like this and this sounds pretty darn good.
> 
> AprilT, you're my kind of gal, add a little extra garlic to everything. I mean, you want things to taste good, right?



Indeed, I don't think I've ever said, there's too much garlic in this dish.    And that quick dish was pretty good.  I love good food, but, I just can't afford go out for fine dining, oh well, one of the things I miss about serial dating.  nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 10, 2016)

I can't say I ever really enjoyed cooking, it was mostly something that had to be done.  I enjoy baking.  My husband likes to cook so he does 99% of the cooking at home.  I clean up.  Good deal.


----------

